# US Spouse Visa - Questions



## Xarain (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Firstly, some background on myself and my wife's situation;

I myself, am a UK citizen, and is currently still living here in the UK. My wife is a US citizen who is currently residing in Florida. We first met in 2009 over the internet, and began dating a year later. After meeting together in person multiple times, and the close connection we shared together, we decided to get married. The marriage happened in October 2011 in Florida. Although I was visiting under the VWP when we got married, I did return home to the UK after the wedding. Since then, I have made two more visits to the US to see her without any trouble at all.

The original plan was, we were going to apply for her to get a UK spouse visa so she could move here with me. However, due to many complications, and a new immigration law that's being implemented in the very near future, this is no longer looking like an option. So now we're looking at me possibly getting a US spouse visa, and moving there with her. (which I'm completely fine with) The problem is, while I'm fairly familiar with how the UK spouse visa process works, I have no idea how the US spouse visa process works at all.

On a random note before I go any further, I should mention that I currently have a job that involves working online over the internet. The company I work for is actually based in the US, who would be quite willing to allow me to continue to work for them should I move to the States. (When, and if it was legal for me to do so that is)

So if you guys don't mind, I have a few questions I'd like to ask;

1) Firstly, given my brief current situation above, how difficult is it going to be to obtain a US spouse visa for myself? I understand it won't be easy, but I have no idea just how difficult the process is.

2) Probably the most important question, how exactly does the US spouse visa process work? Like.. how do I begin, and what steps will I need to take to reach my goal? How much will the entire process cost, approximately?

3) The only thing I've heard of, is that the US spouse visa process takes a very long time to file. Is there anyway to actually stay in the US while the visa is pending, or will I simply just have to stick to just making temporary visits under the VWP?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help provide some information for me, and lead me in the right direction to hopefully begin my long visa journey. I apologise if these questions have been asked many many times before.

Regards,
X.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're going for a US spouse visa, you need to understand that the first step is that your US spouse must petition to sponsor your application. This involves demonstrating that she has a place for you both to live and adequate financial resources to support the both of you. If she doesn't have the required resources herself, she can find a co-sponsor (often a family member, though not necessarily so).

Once her petition has been accepted, you can then start the process with the US Embassy in London. Someone should be along shortly with the link to the CIS and/or State Department pages that explain the process. But in general, the process takes something like 6 to 9 months and you pretty much have to remain outside the US while it's ongoing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

uscis.gov and travel.state.gov are two official sites with very detailed information regarding visa and processes and fees. Your scenario will be "k1". Assuming there will be no issues with background, required documentation and sponsorship you are looking at 6-9 months processing. You can enter the US during processing but it is strongly advised to carry proof of binding ties to the UK with you. Yes, this makes no sense! You cannot legally work in the US while on VWP.
Good luck!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> uscis.gov and travel.state.gov are two official sites with very detailed information regarding visa and processes and fees. Your scenario will be "k1". Assuming there will be no issues with background, required documentation and sponsorship you are looking at 6-9 months processing. You can enter the US during processing but it is strongly advised to carry proof of binding ties to the UK with you. Yes, this makes no sense! You cannot legally work in the US while on VWP.
> Good luck!


He is married ..he wont be K-1

you US spouse files for a CR1 spousal visa... simple as that 
thousands do it every year

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a IR-1 / CR-1 Visa for a Foreign Spouse


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> He is married ..he wont be K-1
> 
> you US spouse files for a CR1 spousal visa... simple as that
> thousands do it every year
> ...


Thank you Davis - blonde day!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Thank you Davis - blonde day!


LOL ... I would just like hair day


----------



## Xarain (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice, and for the detailed links, I really do appreciate it. 

There's still something that worries me though. My wife is currently living at home with her mother, which is where I'll be staying at on arrival to the States for the time being. (assuming the visa is successful!) She's currently unemployed though, although her mother is working & earning a decent amount. Also, I will have a fairly decent job available in the States immediately on arrival, as I believe I'm allowed to work once I get my visa at the port of entry. (I currently earn plenty to support us both too, if that helps)

My question now is, what should I do regarding demonstrating that we'll have adequate financial resources to support both my wife and myself? Will the fact I'll have a job immediately on arrival help at all? If so, is there any documentation that I can provide myself? 
Or will we simply just require her mother to act as a co-sponsor to assist us?

Thanks again in advance. Sorry for all the questions!

X.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Go through some of the older posts. This is a regular topic. Details are on uscis.gov - [email protected], instructions and forms. The easiest route will be her mother.


----------



## moazzam (Nov 29, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi . My wife has green card. She is in pakistan for 2 months. Can u please let me know what is the procedure for me to file the spouse visa on her behalf. 
I need your help please.
Regards


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you wife has a green card she does not need a spousal visa 

the green card is her visa ... as such


----------

